# Engagement Session in the Park



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

I know these are totally not planted tank related, but it is photography, and this couple was so amazing and they're such great people that I cant help but be incredibly happy for them, so I wanted to share. Maybe their infectious smiles will brighten up your day like they did mine :icon_bigg

I am a professional photographer by the way, just thought I should throw that disclaimer out there. I do this kind of stuff all the time, I don't want you guys thinking I just went out and bought a Nikon at Bestbuy and then took some pics lol...

1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9.



10.



11.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Stunning pictures.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fantastic shots


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

w00t! Nice work.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice work! You really have an eye for portraits there. I wish I had that 

I have an eye for advertising/product photography. I need to work on my portraits


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! Glad I'm not the only one that likes them, means I must be doing something right


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Great set! I'd remove the glowing bugs around the couple in the last shot.


----------

